# Golf



## bwsmith_2000 (Sep 11, 2005)

A little long but definitely worth it.   Bill 

    A father, son and grandson go out to the country club for their weekly
round of golf. Just as they reach the first tee, a beautiful young blonde
woman carrying her bag of clubs approaches them. She explains that the
member who brought her to the club for a round of golf had an emergency that  called him away and asks the trio whether she can join them.

 Naturally, the guys all agree. Smiling, the blonde thanks them and says,
"Look, fellows, I work in a topless bar as a dancer, so nothing shocks me
anymore. If any of you wants to smoke cigars, have a beer, bet, swear or
tell off-color stories or do anything that you normally do when playing a
round together, go ahead. But I enjoy playing golf, consider myself pretty
good at it, so don't try to coach me on how to play my shots."

With that the guys agree to relax and invite her to drive first. All
eyes are fastened on her shapely behind as she bends to place her ball on
the tee. She then takes her driver and hits the ball 270 yards down the middle, right in front of the green. The father's mouth is agape. "That was
beautiful," said the dad.

The blonde puts her driver away and says, "I really didn't get into it
and I should have faded it a little." After the three guys hit their drives and their second shots (she was closest to the pin) the blonde takes out a nine iron and lofts the ball within five feet of the hole.

The son says, "Damn, lady, you played that perfectly." The blonde frowns and says, "it was a little weak. I've left a tricky little putt." After the son buries a long putt for a par, dad two putts for a bogey and granddad overruns the green with his pitching wedge, chips back and putts for a double bogey, the blonde taps in the five-footer for a birdie.

The guys all congratulate her on her fine game. She puts her putter 
back  in the bag and says, "Thanks, but I really haven't played much lately, and   I'm a little rusty. "Maybe I'll really get into this next drive."
Having the honor she drives first on the second hole and knocks the hell
out of the ball, and it lands nearly 300 yards away smack in the middle of
the fairway. For the rest of the round the statuesque blonde continues to
amaze the guys, quietly and methodically shooting for par or less on every hole.

When they get to the 18th green, the blonde is three under par, but has
a very nasty 12-foot on an undulating green for a par. She turns to the
three guys and says, "I really want to thank you all for not acting like a
bunch of chauvinists and telling me what club to use or how to play a shot,
but I need this putt for a 69 and I'd really like to break 70 on this course. If any one of you can tell me how to make par on this hole, I'll take him back to my apartment, pour some 25-year old Jameson's in him, fix him dinner and then show him a good time the rest of the night."

The yuppie son jumps at the thought. He strolls across the green,
carefully eyes the line of the putt and finally says, "Honey, aim about 6
inches to the right of the hole and hit it firm. It will get over that
little hump and break right into the cup."

The father kneels down and sights the putt using his putter as a 
plumb. "Don't listen to the kid, darlin', you want to hit it softly 10 inches
to the right and run it left down that little hogback, so it falls into the
cup."

The old gray haired grandfather walks over to the blonde's ball on the
green, picks it up and hands it to her. "That's a gimme, sweetheart.

Your car or mine?"

AGE AND TREACHERY WILL TRIUMPH OVER YOUTH AND SKILL EVERY TIME


----------



## Dutch (Sep 11, 2005)

A good one Bill. I'd like to think of this as "Age and Savy Vs. Youth and Skill"


----------

